# What song would you use to summarize the type of music you like?



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 4, 2012)

Doesn't necessarily have to be your favorite song. Just one that you would say best descries your taste.

[yt]vegAAQm31Xg[/yt]

I like weird and unique stuff like this.


----------



## aqxsl (Oct 5, 2012)

A Forest of Stars?!  aka you have great taste in metal (are these guys still around btw?  feel like i haven't heard anything new in ages)

Blade Runner Blues for me; this song isn't just typical of my music taste, it IS me

[video=youtube;RScZrvTebeA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RScZrvTebeA[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 5, 2012)

aqxsl said:


> A Forest of Stars?!  aka you have great taste in metal (are these guys still around btw?  feel like i haven't heard anything new in ages)



Yes they have a new LP "_A Shadowplay for Yesterdays_". Very recently released.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 5, 2012)

When they make a punk/rock/black-death-groove-melodic metal/trance song, I'll post it.


----------



## Ames (Oct 5, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> When they make a punk/rock/black-death-groove-melodic metal/trance song, I'll post it.



When they make a punk/folk/folk punk/folk metal/black metal/melodic metal/progressive metal/stoner metal/cello metal/classical/neo-classical/neo-folk/post-folk/ska/jazz/hardcore/progressive rock/folk rock/post rock/indie rock song, I'll post it.


----------



## aqxsl (Oct 5, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> When they make a punk/rock/black-death-groove-melodic metal/trance song, I'll post it.


 
hey this exists: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QY08AFfzJKk&feature=BFa&list=ALYL4kY05133psuVDHLlDF2975cb49_j2f


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 5, 2012)

JamesB said:


> When they make a punk/folk/folk punk/folk metal/black metal/melodic metal/progressive metal/stoner metal/cello metal/classical/neo-classical/neo-folk/post-folk/ska/jazz/hardcore/progressive rock/folk rock/post rock/indie rock song, I'll post it.



Well aren't you cute. 



aqxsl said:


> hey this exists: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QY08AFfzJKk&feature=BFa&list=ALYL4kY05133psuVDHLlDF2975cb49_j2f



That was...Awful. I'm not sure if it was the quality or what, but my ears are still ringing from that song. That was some sort of vague atmospheric-electronica-black-ish metal something-or-other, but definitely not anything of what I listed above.


----------



## aqxsl (Oct 5, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> That was...Awful. I'm not sure if it was the quality or what, but my ears are still ringing from that song. That was some sort of vague atmospheric-electronica-black-ish metal something-or-other, but definitely not anything of what I listed above.



LOL it's not good, but it has everything you could want


----------



## Magick (Oct 5, 2012)

Honestly, no idea. I can't really think of one that describes my musical preference/taste, because there's quite a bit I listen to :/


----------



## Demensa (Oct 5, 2012)

I'll give this a shot, even if whatever I post will be horribly inaccurate:
[video=youtube;oipeeZs65EI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oipeeZs65EI[/video]
Heavy, with dissonant parts, but also full of "popular" chord progressions overlaid with guitar melodies/arpeggios. The eclectic nature of the song also reflects my wide music taste.

In close second would be "On Impulse" by Animals as Leaders. Beautiful, different, jazzy, unusual time signatures, super light but also surprisingly heavy.


----------



## future4 (Oct 5, 2012)

There are a couple more ends that could've been covered (like metal and stuff), but I guess this would be a pretty accurate statement (or song I suppose) of what I'm into in general.

[video=youtube;uCgQuj8v2gg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCgQuj8v2gg[/video]


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 5, 2012)

aqxsl said:


> LOL it's not good, but it has everything you could want



It actually had almost nothing I wanted >_> but I wasn't expecting such.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Oct 5, 2012)

This describes about 3 quarters what I listen to. The other quarter is almost completely different from this.



[video=youtube;57jdgNKwdRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57jdgNKwdRs[/video]


----------



## Magick (Oct 5, 2012)

This describes one part of the music I listen to, full of lyrics on spirituality, emotions and faerie tales among other things with some well played symphonic melodies accompanied by a range of rock to metal. Vocalists are usually female for the genre but male vocalists are awesome as well.
[video=youtube;iykyLUhGLy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iykyLUhGLy4[/video]
Edit: The original song is about 15 minutes long, so had to get a shorter version.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 5, 2012)

This is probably the closest you could come to something like that:

[yt]T12ndSz8C1A[/yt]

That I know how to look up, anyway.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 5, 2012)

I have the fattest throbbing erection for fast intimidating boss music, electronic (I don't care who dislikes that general term. Shut up.), and video game music. This mixes all three perfectly.

[video=youtube;Wj4Nz_9g5o8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wj4Nz_9g5o8[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't know. Having only one song in mind to describe your entire taste in music seems a bit close-minded.

Now picking a song to describe your taste in specific genres would be a bit more accurate with people that don't limit themselves to one genre.

*Industrial rock:* Chemlab - Chemical Halo

*Industrial metal:* Sonic Mayhem - Descent into Cerberon 

*Breakbeat/Breakcore:* Nero's Day at Disneyland - Happy Screaming Night Businessman
The beat in this sums up what I like in breakbeat, not the music itself. Not that it isn't fucking awesome altogether.

*Minimal Glitch:* Alva Noto - U_07

Too lazy to finish the list. Whatever, you get the idea. I'm off to waste my time somewhere else.


----------



## Demensa (Oct 5, 2012)

aqxsl said:


> LOL it's not good, but it has everything you could want


I actually really liked this...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;Dk_qKlXDV1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dk_qKlXDV1A[/video]


----------



## Tero-the-Shark (Oct 5, 2012)

Lincoln Park's New Divide. 

The video keeps getting mad at me when i try to post it....


----------



## Saylor (Oct 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;qS9B9lLmULE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qS9B9lLmULE[/video]

some hardcore punk that I like


----------



## Traven V (Oct 7, 2012)

To many rock genres to post one video, it depends I can go classic rock, rock, alternative/indie, metal, death metal, numetal, punk, a bit of folk music, electronic, industrial and probably more.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 7, 2012)

A painfully difficult choice to make, I love prog rock, psychedelia, and traditional forms from various places (India, Afghanistan, Turkey, Iran, etc.). This is the closest I could come up with
[video=youtube;ReYhTRAyz2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReYhTRAyz2E[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 18, 2012)

It's difficult to find a solitary song that describes your musical tastes when you have a sizable number of genres you listen to.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;SRwrg0db_zY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRwrg0db_zY[/video]


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Oct 18, 2012)

[ignore this post; wrong thread]


----------



## Traven V (Oct 18, 2012)

This thread is impossible to me


----------

